
Facebook and the Social Dynamics of Privacy: Analysis of privacy on social network sites - makimaki
http://works.bepress.com/james_grimmelmann/20/
======
ecommercematt
I haven't read this lengthy article completely (I might never have time to
finish it), but thus far I've found it to be thought-provoking, and unusually
in touch with its subject matter. Most articles about Facebook seem to be
written by people who are mystified by its appeal, its users, and the broader
changes in technology and society that are enabling its success.

Perhaps this is explained somewhere later in the article, but this bullet
point confused me:

"Giving users 'ownership' over the information they enter on Facebook is the
worst idea of all; it empowers them to run roughshod over others' privacy."

How would giving ownership over the information a user enters on Facebook
empower that user to run roughshod over others' privacy? Am I misinterpreting
something, or missing something?

~~~
gry
I haven't dented it yet. I'm fascinated. I have a hunch it is because there is
a conflict between what you and I deem is private. While you might want to be
private, if we're tagged in the same photo and I'm less discretionary, the
photo will be available and possibly tagged with you.

